# New to Raw Feeding



## Kries (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to Raw Feeding, I have a 1 yr old German Sheperd/Husky mix. I have been reading a lot online so I know the 80% meat, 10% Organs, and 10% Bone.. I also read that he should be eating 2% of his ideal body weight. 

What I'm wondering is if anyone has any recipes they would like to share for different meats. I'm worried about making sure he is getting all the nutrients he needs.


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Kries. 

I don't think anyone posting on this forum has "recipes" to share, as that's not how any of us feed. 

The common advice is to have as much diversity of protein sources and organs as is practical and economical under your local conditions.

If you feed 80/10/10 PMR percentages you will provide all the necessary nutrients your dog needs, and none of the fillers are cabs that are nonessential.

Bill


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to DFC! Like Bill said,when it comes to prey model, there is no recipe. It's literally feeding a variety of different raw meat/bones/organs. Those three things provide all a dog needs. As far as variety goes, it depends on what you have available in your area.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup, no 'recipes'. Also remember that the 2% isn't a hard and fast rule. With a younger dog you might need to feed more if your dog is more active. It is also dependent on his body condition. It takes a while to find the amount that is good for maintenance for your specific dog. We feed ours around 2.6% for maintenance.


----------

